# How to Rehab Tame Feral Pigeon



## PigeonKidding (Jan 15, 2018)

Hey! This is November-X-Scourge, if you remember me. I've still been rescuing pigeons all the time.
My friend found a squabby in the garbage, and raised him (using this forum). He's completely tame. His name is Cooper. His company is lovely, but it's his time to be free. How should I prep him to be released? 
Thanks!
Pigeon Kidd


----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

You need a group of other rehabbed pigeons in a flight cage. Keep them there for few weeks. Cooper can learn pigeon social skills and get used to not being around humans. If he doesn't become fearful of people in that time, or if you don't have other wild pigeons and a flight cage, I would feel like it's irresponsible to release him.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He also won't have any survival skills to live in the wild. Like how or where to find food, water, shelter, or avoid predators. He really shouldn't be released.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree...it is not fair to a tame pigeon to just release him.


----------



## PigeonKidding (Jan 15, 2018)

Hmm okay.. I'll give him back or take him to a rehabber. I had a loft but no more.


----------

